# Swapped my first coil.



## AstroT (24/1/22)

kit: Voopoo PNP on a Obelisk 200 using voopoo vm6 (.15 ohm) stock coil that came with the pod.

For the past day or so I have noticed that my tobacco pod tastes a little strange, as in chemical/astringent/less flavour. _It's a flavour I remember from the ego-t days.._

For the last 3 days or so its been getting harder to pull.

I swapped it for a rebuild-able smrtcoil. 

I coated all visible cotton with some juice to assist with capillary action, popped it in the pod, filled it with juice and left it to stand for a good 10 minutes.

I then pulled on the pod without power a few times for the next 5 minutes or so and then left it another 10 minutes.

Finally I put it on the mod and 15w direct to lung, minute, 20watt, same, 25watt, same up to 37.5w and been using it at 40w since with a couple pulls at 42.5w...

Amazing flavour and draw since, obviously, but, questions! And also, seriously big change in flavour, again, it was getting rather naffy there 

Is there some kind of video or document or blog post or reddit I can read regarding the history of vape so that I can see what I am missing out on in current tech but with bit of history on the past?
I started when this started, then skipped years of info, would love a rundown...

I would like more info on telling when it is time to change or renew a coil. So far seems this is all up to experience and personal preference?
The taste changes gradually from my limited experience but eventually gets past that mm to the yucky point. I would like a way to avoid the yucky. I guess experience is the only way so far or are there earlier signs?

I rinsed in water and am soaking in ethanol the old coil atm. More of an experiment but think it's worth the effort to try and renew it?

Any suggestions on an atomizer I could use Direct to lung that does not get harder to pull as it gets older?

I kind of realized the issue is that the cotton is acting as a filter picking up particles of larger then gradually smaller size, likely from flavorants blocking the cotton "filter and that there is sight carbonation building up over time as well as those flavours no longer able to pass through the filter...


Anyway, I Hope this is not too convoluted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AstroT (24/1/22)

last Q, i pulled a bit over 1mm juice out of the pod before the coil swap,reuse or throw away?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

1. Flavour is your main criterion and yes you’ll learn when to change coils with experience 
2. You can try rinsing and reviving an old commercial coil but you’ll quickly be disappointed and start throwing them away like all of us
3. I highly recommend the Dead Rabbit R 
4. You can still reuse that bit of juice if you feel like it. I personally would throw it away and wash my tanks thoroughly with every coil change…. Matter if personal preference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (24/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> 1. Flavour is your main criterion and yes you’ll learn when to change coils with experience
> 2. You can try rinsing and reviving an old commercial coil but you’ll quickly be disappointed and start throwing them away like all of us
> 3. I highly recommend the Dead Rabbit R
> 4. You can still reuse that bit of juice if you feel like it. I personally would throw it away and wash my tanks thoroughly with every coil change…. Matter if personal preference


@AstroT, every time I get a new tank it is a learning process as to how long a coil will last and when to replace. Juice also plays a huge role. Sweet bakery type stuff gunks a coil up fast and menthols seem to keep them clean a lot longer.

Clean juice in a clean tank with every rebuild just adds to that "aaaah" feeling after a rebuild so those few drops of juice (far less than a millilitre) is just not worth keeping. It is most probably contaminated with coil gunk in any case.

As to catching up with developments, those of us that have stuck with it have a hard time keeping up and tend to explore different parts of the vape scene at a time. Just to much to take in all at once.

Keep up the good work.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I would like more info on telling when it is time to change or renew a coil. So far seems this is all up to experience and personal preference?
> The taste changes gradually from my limited experience but eventually gets past that mm to the yucky point. I would like a way to avoid the yucky. I guess experience is the only way so far or are there earlier signs?



As some of the guys have said, it's all about experience. After a couple of months of using the SMRT coils (not the same coil one coil won't last for months), you will begin to notice a change in flavour. 

I have been vaping as a hobbyist for more than eight years and I still sometimes use a coil for too long ( but never to the yucky stage).
My excuse for this is laziness. Always put things off until tomorrow. After installing a new coil I sometimes realise that I shouldn't have waited so long.

Your smartest move was moving to SMRT coils. They are so cheap that there is no reason to delay replacing them (apart from laziness).

You can even reuse the coils as @Raindance and others do. Just clean the coil and replace the cotton and you are good to go again.

I agree with @Grand Guru about the Dead Rabbit R. It is objectively an improvement over the SMRT coils. If the cost of the Dead Rabbit R is an issue then don't worry, there is not much you are losing out on. The flavour from the SMRT coils is very close. The advantages are mainly to do with ease of use. I still use SMRT coils alongside the Dead Rabbit R. 

Take a look at this thread for more info:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silence-of-the-dead-r-rabbits.t74908/#post-950138

Enjoy your vaping and continue to ask questions. There is no need to learn from bad experiences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/22)

For more on the SMRT coils, go check out this tread as well: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit.t71857/#post-910357

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

@AstroT 

Don't, just don't.

I also had many years of the same old mtl clearo's and then I ventured down the rabbit hole. Don't take this journey I implore you, nay I beg you. Your mind will be overwhelmed and you will be left like me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (25/1/22)

Anyway ..... a Twisp Vega got me going on the DL journey and there is a long list of RTA's in particular that have led to what I mostly enjoy. The problem is the fine tuning. Luvs my Blitzen and my Blotto, but they are just not right for all day. So it goes on until you find that right one, which in my case are the Dvarw clones and the Intake single. How long it takes is like how long is a piece of spittle.

My advice is to ask the right questions and tell us what it is that you like or dislike, that way at least you may narrow down your choices and save on some school fees.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## AstroT (25/1/22)

Stranger said:


> Anyway ..... a Twisp Vega got me going on the DL journey and there is a long list of RTA's in particular that have led to what I mostly enjoy. The problem is the fine tuning. Luvs my Blitzen and my Blotto, but they are just not right for all day. So it goes on until you find that right one, which in my case are the Dvarw clones and the Intake single. How long it takes is like how long is a piece of spittle.
> 
> My advice is to ask the right questions and tell us what it is that you like or dislike, that way at least you may narrow down your choices and save on some school fees.



Well I started this journey thinking likely going to need salts and an mtl device to get over the cigarette craving but luckily the device I got allows for mtl and dl cause now I am 100% of the time DL with 9mg to 18mg juices.

Still too much of a newbie to really know what I want but getting there thanks to all the awesome assistance from this forum

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Well I started this journey thinking likely going to need salts and an mtl device to get over the cigarette craving but luckily the device I got allows for mtl and dl cause now I am 100% of the time DL with 9mg to 18mg juices.
> 
> Still too much of a newbie to really know what I want but getting there thanks to all the awesome assistance from this forum


Anything that keeps you of the cancer sticks is a win. Your lungs willl thankvyou. Keep it up!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## AstroT (25/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Your lungs willl thankvyou. Keep it up!


Within 2 days the morning cough and snot just vanished, last Saturday I spent the day installing network cables in a factory, up and down steep steps and ladders carrying tools and a ladder all day, first time in years that I was not out of breath doing that type of work.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (25/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Well I started this journey thinking likely going to need salts and an mtl device to get over the cigarette craving but luckily the device I got allows for mtl and dl cause now I am 100% of the time DL with 9mg to 18mg juices.
> 
> Still too much of a newbie to really know what I want but getting there thanks to all the awesome assistance from this forum


Holly molly! 9 & 18 mg doing DL!

I need to go lie down now.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## AstroT (25/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Holly molly! 9 & 18 mg doing DL!
> 
> I need to go lie down now.
> 
> Regards



I was smoking 40 on a good day, 60 to 80 most days.
Yes, 3 to 4 packs. A day.

Chain smoker...

I actually blame this on trying to stop using nicotine patches and gum when I was a teenager.

They made me more addicted because I would crave the TH and general ritual. 
I would buy just one "loose draw" and that with a patch or gum still being applied.
Lasts a few days to weeks and I bought a pack. Being in school at the time meant I would use the gum or patches to get through the day without smoking more than just during break time.

Back then chemists sold these really shit alternative herbal (not that kind) cigarettes, they were completely useless as they acted and tasted so completely differently from the real thing.

Xyban got me off smokes for a couple of years in my 30's but again, the ritual got me.
I then tried champix, gave up on that as a waste of time with strange psychological side effects.

The ego era made no difference, I would literally be vaping with a smoke in my hand.

Last year the seed of an idea took root and I decided I need to try vaping again, I eventually did so this year, ironically enough after watching some netflix thing about how bad vaping is for teenagers but it had an interview with the inventor of ecigarretes that just blew my mind.

Anyway, I bought my kit with some 6mg/ml juice finished my last couple of packs of smokes (as in, I went from 40 to 80 a day down to 6 to 10 for a few days then the smokes ran out and I just did not want to buy them again, gave my last pack I found a week later away).

I realized I truly prefer, well everything from flavor to the crazy ass steam engine effect over combustibles by far.

I am currently in a slight panic and doing the finances thing to make sure I have all the hardware I need including backups in case a mod fails so that I never go down the route of R7.50c packs of smokes again, bloody typical that I finally get off the smokes only for the bloody govt to try make it cheaper to smoke cigarettes than to vape.

Anyway, Changed my health noticeably I feel 15 years younger.

Sorry for the rant

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (25/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I was smoking 40 on a good day, 60 to 80 most days.
> Yes, 3 to 4 packs. A day.
> 
> Chain smoker...
> ...


Sounds so familiar to so many of us. Not the 80 a day but the storyline sure brings back memories.

The two and a half hours not smoking traveling between CT and JHB used to be freaking torture. Now, if need be, I can hold out much more than that.

Champix! Yeah right. Changed me into a freaking maniac! Never again. Did the lung-buddy thing many years ago but decided vaping and all whom practice it is/are nuts.

Until a decade later. Six years clean now. Doubt I would have made it this far if I did not manage to quit.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I was smoking 40 on a good day, 60 to 80 most days.
> Yes, 3 to 4 packs. A day.
> 
> Chain smoker...
> ...


This post, young man, is exactly what VSML Submission needs to support US ... 
If you haven't already, please pop off to;
https://forms.gle/zjSawLh1dyBioB9s5 and complete the survey ... and to; 
https://vsml.co.za/testimonial-form and submit your post above as a testimonial

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AstroT (26/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This post, young man, is exactly what VSML Submission needs to support US ...
> If you haven't already, please pop off to;
> https://forms.gle/zjSawLh1dyBioB9s5 and complete the survey ... and to;
> https://vsml.co.za/testimonial-form and submit your post above as a testimonial


I have done both already

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I have done both already


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

If everyone here did the same we'd win this battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (26/1/22)

Nah shit man @AstroT 

You just made me cry. No really man there are tears streaming down my cheeks.

I just can't believe how sad you used to be and how awesome you are now.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

